# Cream Seperator/How much cream?



## carlidoe

How much cream do you typically get from a gallon of milk (nubian)? I want to have have cream and make butter.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie

Very much depends on what you feed your does and the temp of the milk when you seperate it. The warmer the temp the more you will get. We get higher butterfat from feeding BOSS. I haven't seperated any in a while but seems like I got a 2lbs from three gallons. Good Luck and have fun.

Marla


----------



## hsmomof4

We would get about a pound (1/2 of a quart jar) from about a gallon of milk, separating it right after coming up to the house from milking (and after filtering, too, of course).


----------



## carlidoe

Wow. That's more than I thought it would be. Thanks ladies!


----------



## jdranch

great topic and info- tfs!


----------



## nightskyfarm

I just got 4.5 lbs of goat butter from 9 gallons of milk using the cream separator and the butter churn. For me, I think that is a good amount. I got 3.16 lbs of Jersey butter from 6.5 gallons of milk. Looks to me like .5lb of butter per gallon for both my goats and cows.


----------



## carlidoe

nightskyfarm said:


> I just got 4.5 lbs of goat butter from 9 gallons of milk using the cream separator and the butter churn. For me, I think that is a good amount. I got 3.16 lbs of Jersey butter from 6.5 gallons of milk. Looks to me like .5lb of butter per gallon for both my goats and cows.


What kind of seperator and churn do you have? I think I am about to invest in one of each! 
Once you seperate all the cream from the milk, what do you do with the milk? I guess you can't use it for cheese. Does it get really thin? Can you sell/use the milk you have seperated for drinking?


----------



## jdranch

carlidoe said:


> nightskyfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got 4.5 lbs of goat butter from 9 gallons of milk using the cream separator and the butter churn. For me, I think that is a good amount. I got 3.16 lbs of Jersey butter from 6.5 gallons of milk. Looks to me like .5lb of butter per gallon for both my goats and cows.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of seperator and churn do you have? I think I am about to invest in one of each!
> Once you seperate all the cream from the milk, what do you do with the milk? I guess you can't use it for cheese. Does it get really thin? Can you sell/use the milk you have seperated for drinking?
Click to expand...

I asked her the same thing  http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,16829.0.html


----------



## carlidoe

Aaah ok!! Thanks Jennifer!


----------



## nightskyfarm

I am so pleased with the results of the cream separator, you get far more cream than from just skimming it off especially the cow milk. I can't believe how much I was losing before I started using the separator. And the goat milk is really amazing. Thick, thick cream you can stand a spoon up in. I actually have to add water to it when I go to churn. It is too thick for the churn. A half pound of butter per gallon tells me I really nee those Nigerians next season at up to 11% BF! I just bought 2 doelings which may help next Fall and I am still going to be looking for around 4 more does. I have access to a very nice buck for next year's breeding season. If you can afford even a manual one, it is well worth every penny for what it can do. I would avoid the cheaper Ukranian ones, though and even go looking for an old DeLaval.


----------



## carlidoe

We have an old DeLaval. I don't have a clue how to go about testing it though. Might be worth the effort to work on it and get it running!


----------

